# One last question, how long does it take for baby mollys and tetras to grow up?



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

How long will it be before a baby molly reaches full size?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Depends. The more they eat, the quicker that they'll grow.... I have one that I kept, its been about 4 months and hes about an inch and a quarter.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The more you clean the water the faster they grow and the less of them in the tank the faster they grow.


----------

